
A Moment of Silence for the Black and Brown Talent That Grew on Vine - t23
http://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2016/10/28/499681576/vine-ending-grew-black-brown-talent
======
qwertyuiop924
My problem with Vine is that it was really hard to find good content. There
were so many people just making clips of themselves doing stupid crap.
Honestly, the only good stuff I found on Vine while it was up was Thomas
Sanders' content.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Isn't that a problem with Twitter, Instagram, etc, as well?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Yes. But Vine is in the video space, where it's competing with YouTube, which
has a massive back catalogue, and an abundance of originality, good content
and talent (yes, really. You may not be looking in the right places, but it's
there), which is readily discoverable, and already well known, (CGPGrey,
ViHart, Veritasium, VSauce, Vlogbrothers, Schmoyoho, PewDiePie, Markiplier,
CrashCourse, Extra Credits, The Jimquisition, Zero Punctuation, TotalBiscuit,
PBSDigital, Errant Signal, XboxAhoy, charlieissocoollike, lonelygirl15, The
Show With Ze Frank, TomSka, Eddsworld, CollegeHumor, The Game Theorists, Songs
to Wear Pants to, MinutePhysics, Hannah Hart, and countless more). Even if you
don't like all of it, there's usually something there for you.

------
WhitneyLand
So, these people couldn't have the same success on youtube?

~~~
dingo_bat
No looping means 6 second content will not have any impact on the viewer.
Maybe producing a 5 minute video and a 6 second video needs different skills.

~~~
kgwgk
The solution seems easy: replicate your 6 seconds clip 50 times and you'll
have a 5 minutes video to upload to youtube.

------
Animats
Does anyone want to take over Vine?

~~~
wodenokoto
Pornhub, apparently.

~~~
sdfjkl
Huh. He's not joking: [https://www.cnet.com/news/pornhub-offers-to-buy-
vine-6-secon...](https://www.cnet.com/news/pornhub-offers-to-buy-
vine-6-seconds-twitter-jack-dorsey/)

~~~
anondon
Seems more like opportunistic PR than a serious offer.

~~~
chris_wot
I dunno. 6 seconds isn't that short a time in the life of a porn user.

~~~
acedinlowball
This is the funniest thing I have ever seen on HN. Well played, sir.

------
Dylan16807
So in "black and brown", what ethnicities qualify as brown? Does it include
some, all, or none of the black category?

~~~
ap3
Hispanics, it says so in the article.

>According to a Pew Research Center survey last year, almost a quarter of
teens used Vine; and of those surveyed, 31 percent identified as black (non-
Hispanic) and 24 percent as Hispanic.

~~~
Dylan16807
It doesn't directly state that equivalence, and it seems weird that "black and
brown" would exclude groups like middle easterners that are also darker-
skinned minorities.

------
chris_wot
Why would they do this? Seems rather short sighted.

~~~
makomk
Was probably a lot of maintenance effort for something that didn't catch on
widely and duplicated Twitter's own video upload feature, except with more
limitations (no videos longer than six seconds, in app recording only). Also,
curiously enough it was labelled racist because of exactly the same aspects
now being portrayed as positive: [http://www.digitalamerica.org/vine-
redefining-racial-stereot...](http://www.digitalamerica.org/vine-redefining-
racial-stereotyping-in-six-seconds-jason-tham/)

------
swiftisthebest
Most racist post I've ever seen on Hackernews. The color of these people's
skin has no bearing on their success.

~~~
lips
This is on _Codeswitch_ \- their blog by PoC for PoC issues.

It's about the fact that the platform was disproportionately populated and
loved by young creative Black and Latinx people.

Why do I post.

